# Day off?



## F1Jamie (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't mean to be insensitive but will all companies close on Sunday after the death of the sheikh. All I can see online that Gov. institutions will be closed but some friends who have been here longer than I say that generall everything closes.....Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mohamed Al Marzouqi (Jan 2, 2009)

F1Jamie said:


> Don't mean to be insensitive but will all companies close on Sunday after the death of the sheikh. All I can see online that Gov. institutions will be closed but some friends who have been here longer than I say that generall everything closes.....Anyone have any ideas?


That is correct, EVERYTHING not just institutions (in fact schools and universities won't have a day off since the mid term exams commence on sunday unfortunately for them).


----------



## F1Jamie (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, guess I will have to wait and see if the boss calls then!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a ****ing naus though isn't it....


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

This is getting ridiculus, 

I moved here from france where they only work everyother day, and give up totally for three months of the year and I thought that was bad. 

I've barely worked 10 days since the end of november


I've been trying to sign for my flat for three weeks now!!!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone got a link that says that Sunday is a day of mourning so businesses will be closed (other than government)?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

cadas said:


> This is getting ridiculus,
> 
> I moved here from france where they only work everyother day, and give up totally for three months of the year and I thought that was bad.
> 
> ...


how rude of the shiek to put you out like this.....


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I'm guessing it wasn't deliberate........but.....it would have been nice to have had a bit of notice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Yah I'm one of the few who has to be at work even if everything was closed. And working from home is quite frustrating for me I'd rather be at the office.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Construction isnt closed at all, im in work right now...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Construction isnt closed at all, im in work right now...


Some sites are, as hubby drove into Dubai to check on a few sites, and 2 were closed.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, my kids are going to school and hubby's going to work, so don't get too excited. I think it's only the Market and minsitries.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Im at work right now.... working on Changeling  in CINEMAS JAN 8th


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Yah I'm one of the few who has to be at work even if everything was closed. And working from home is quite frustrating for me I'd rather be at the office.


Joey, what do you do? Read earlier about you working on The Changling?

Oh, by the way, I take it back. Just got SMS to say no school tomorrow!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

flossie said:


> Joey, what do you do? Read earlier about you working on The Changling?


Watch movies all day long


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like my husband's dream job.


----------

